
Ask HN: Where to start learning more about Parapsychology? - mw67
Hi, not really a technical question but given HN is the forum I spent most of my time on I&#x27;d like to start here.
I strongly believe people are connected in some ways we haven&#x27;t proven&#x2F;explained yet. For example you can think about someone and that someone will give you a call a minute later. That&#x27;s just an example but recently this happened way more than normal in my life (or maybe I just paid more attention to it).<p>I know this may sound pretty obscure or even BS but as an engineer I&#x27;d like to prove this in a scientific way.
So far I&#x27;ve only read about telepathic experiences on reddit, and watched videos [2] such as the ones by Dean Radin [1], but all these only show that &quot;paranormal communication&quot; exists (I don&#x27;t know the proper terms yet), but it doesn&#x27;t explain it: why and how it happens.<p>As anyone seen or read (&quot;serious&quot;) research on this topic (or related)? My intuition is to look into energies, signal transmissions or cognitive science in a different way. Any feedback appreciated.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Dean_Radin<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=qw_O9Qiwqew
======
taxicabjesus
> I strongly believe people are connected in some ways we haven't
> proven/explained yet.

I had plenty of experiences in the taxi where I had the sense that it had been
arranged for me to have someone as my passenger. (See my submission & comments
for links)

> As anyone seen or read ("serious") research on this topic (or related)?

The most serious western research was done by the us government as a threat
analysis of a mistranslation. U.S. Intelligence agencies got wind of a soviet
psychic spying program. Iirc, "Bio-informatics" would have been a better
translation. They snickered, then had an "oh shit what if...?" moment. So they
funded a group at the Stanford Research Institute (no connection to the
University), who spent 20+ years investigating human capacities. Methods of
teaching "Remote viewing" were developed.

Once the Soviet menace had been defeated, the CIA came forward to say that
they did have such a program and it definitely never worked and it was going
to be shut down right away. Iirc, it's been a while since I read those items.

Ingo Swann has a nice website. He passed away in the last couple of years, but
someone is keeping it online. Http://www.biomindsuperpowers.com/

------
exFet
Maybe you'll find more answers NOT with words but an inside talk, drugs are
the faster option (or maybe you're dancing with diamonds and demons right now)
but LSD aren't the healthier solution to a fast mind-expanded release... can
be really traumatic without the right dose and life-style.

Have you ever seen those movies where UN-connected people being connected at
the end?

"Enter The Void" by the director Gaspar Noe brings you an ancient idea or
theory of how is death after live and the circle of life like Tibetans see,
and one or maybe the most close-to-reality theories of death. At the beginning
and before the chaos start (no important spoilers), a third actor says whats
gonna happen in the all movie just by describing a resume of the book "The
Tibetan Book of The Death" and this give you some interesting toughs about how
para-psychology works.
[http://archiwum.radionafali.com/books/The%20Tibetan%20Book%2...](http://archiwum.radionafali.com/books/The%20Tibetan%20Book%20of%20the%20Dead.pdf)
[The book translated]

Shamanic drugs like Ayahuasca and magic-shrooms are really a powerful guide
with to understand how life works, "para-psychology" after that seems like a
fancy word to something too normal. Give a quick 30min read to this, the
culture reading are so marvelously interesting...
[https://archive.org/details/SchultesHofmannPlantsOfTheGodsHe...](https://archive.org/details/SchultesHofmannPlantsOfTheGodsHealingArts2001)
[Schultes, Hofmann (the same as the bike LSD squares!) "Plants Of The Gods"]

[!] You don't have to use drugs, drugs are so magical but so special and hard
to control that you can have a really happy and wise life without them and
just by informing yourself and open your mind every day a little more.
(everything can be real.. )

Out there are more theories, the matrix, solipsism, you been your own good and
everything is a reaction of your-self, etc.

what you're looking for are so beautiful, but be humble with the knowledge and
careful.

------
disposable0E59F
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_LeShan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_LeShan)
[1]

See:

1\. The Medium, the Mystic, and the Physicist: Toward a General Theory of the
Paranormal (1974)

and much less intriguingly:

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daryl_Bem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daryl_Bem)

